# Shadow Systems MR918



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw this one and just hadda' have it. It's a Shadow Systems MR918. Although it's not made by Glock, basically it's a G19 taken to the next level. All the parts, magazines and accessories are interchangeable with the Gen 4 Glock G19.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool, 
How reliable is that drum mag?
Who makes the drum?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Cool,
> How reliable is that drum mag?
> Who makes the drum?


So far so good, it's not too practical for concealed carry though. Open carry may raise a few eyebrows. It does keep the recoil down that's for sure. It's really more of a toy if anything.

It's a 50 round drum magazine made in Korea by a company called KCI. They make all kinds of drum magazines for different types of weapons, AR's, AK's, Mini 14's etc. That one works with all the double stack Glock "nines". I've got one in .40 also. They go for about $60 to $70. I was surprised at how well made they are for that kind of money.


----------

